# Thanks to our Rescue Angels



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I guess I could say thanks.But I often wonder when I look at Jack & especially Sweety "Who rescued who?"(Yea I have the bumper sticker)Had a rough day at work today but when I got home it all disappeaered in a pile of Golden fur.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Capt Jack said:


> I guess I could say thanks.But I often wonder when I look at Jack & especially Sweety "Who rescued who?"(Yea I have the bumper sticker)Had a rough day at work today but when I got home it all disappeaered in a pile of Golden fur.


Yep Thats what Im talking about. !! Bless you.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Alan, what a nice post. I think Finn and I rescued each other, him from horrid owners who abused him, and me from the heartbreak of missing my heart dog Cody.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I have that bumper sticker too  The thing is, every single rescue I've ever had has given me more than I could ever give them!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Both Calvin and Skyler are rescues..........they've done as much for me, as me for them. When I transport for rescues, it makes me feek like I mad a difference. With 4 here, I cannot foster as I know my limits! I only help because it makes me feel good!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I will be eternally thankful to those in rescue who made it possible for my rescued dogs, Charlie and Joseph, to come to me. They are amazing dogs and if not for their Angels who saw their dire need (they were shelter dogs on death row) and stepped in to help them out - I would not have the priviledge of their love, companionship and devotion. Also a huge thank you to another angel, the trainer who gave us, the guidance, support and encouragement that enabled us to understand, help, and keep our rescued reactive dog Joseph- he was such a mess. They have both come a long ways, and are so worth the time, effort and commitment to make their lives better, and mine... amazing. 
Bless all their hearts for caring and trying to make a difference.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alan*

ALAN

I've never met Jealous1 (Terry), in person, but from years of emailing rescues to try to find rescues for dogs in High Kill Shelters, I know how dedicated and wonderful Terry is! She has saved so many.

I am eternally grateful to Golden Retriever Rescue, because without them I wouldn't have been able to adopt my Smooch, the sweetest female Golden Retriever in the world! Smooch was a stray on the streets of Chicago and we adopted her at 16 months old-her name was Bedlam.

Without this forum's Golden Retriever Rescue Cases thread, I would never haver found my wonderul boy Tucker, who I adopted from someone on this forum!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hear, hear!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Alan & Karen - Thank you, but I couldn't do it alone. There are so many wonderful people out there who make it all happen--the fosters, the transporters, the cross-posters, the person who gives $5 to help a dog get vetted, the person who gives up some time to help fundraise . . . I could go on and on. No one person can do it alone. This year when you are considering your Christmas list, please don't forget your local shelter or rescue, whether financially or with a donation of dog food, blankets & towels, treats, collars, leashes--give them a call to find out what they need. You will learn what I have learned--the reward I get back when getting an update on one I have been able to help is priceless!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*



jealous1 said:


> Alan & Karen - Thank you, but I couldn't do it alone. There are so many wonderful people out there who make it all happen--the fosters, the transporters, the cross-posters, the person who gives $5 to help a dog get vetted, the person who gives up some time to help fundraise . . . I could go on and on. No one person can do it alone. This year when you are considering your Christmas list, please don't forget your local shelter or rescue, whether financially or with a donation of dog food, blankets & towels, treats, collars, leashes--give them a call to find out what they need. You will learn what I have learned--the reward I get back when getting an update on one I have been able to help is priceless!


Terry: I know no one person can do it alone, but I still say you're an angel!


----------

